# SATA DVD Burner Recommendations

## jagdpanther

I am about to build a new Gentoo Box (X58 based ... probably using an ASUS P6X58D Premium MB).  Looking at the Gentoo forums I see some people are having issues with SATA DVD burners so I am looking for recommendations for SATA DVD Burners.

(I was looking at the Samsung SH-S243N/BEBS

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151216

but don't know if it will play nice with Gentoo.)

----------

## eccerr0r

I have two (older) Samsung/Toshiba devices:

[2:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B  SB03  /dev/sr0 

[5:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-W162C TS12  /dev/sr0 

They both work allright.  I haven't burned much with the first one (SATA) but packet writing to UDF/DVD+RW works fine.  The second one is actually a PATA in an external USB enclosure,

These are on different machines, if someone is wondering.  First one is on ICH8 onboard SATA, second one is USB.

----------

## cach0rr0

have a samsung device and an asus device, and both work without issue 

nothing fancy required in kernel either, just configure the right driver for the disk controller, add self to requisite groups, all sorted - works flawlessly with k3b

----------

## Mad Merlin

I've never experienced compatibility issues with optical drives myself, they're all pretty standard nowadays. I have an LG GH24LS50 also on the P6X58D Premium and it works without complaint.

----------

